# Push Email, Other Accounts, and Mobile Me



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a bit of a conundrum here. I use two email accounts mostly, my rogers and an institutional address. From what I hear, Rogers account mails are pushed to the iPhone without having to do anything. However, I'm not sure what I can do about the second account.

I could set up forwarding to MobileMe, and that would allow pushing to the device. However, I also would like to be able to send email via that originating address/server; I don't want my responses coming from [email protected], but from my institutional address. 

Any ideas?


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

milhaus said:


> I have a bit of a conundrum here. I use two email accounts mostly, my rogers and an institutional address. From what I hear, Rogers account mails are pushed to the iPhone without having to do anything. However, I'm not sure what I can do about the second account.
> 
> I could set up forwarding to MobileMe, and that would allow pushing to the device. However, I also would like to be able to send email via that originating address/server; I don't want my responses coming from [email protected], but from my institutional address.
> 
> Any ideas?


Set up your institutional account as IMAP and then add it via the iphone mail accounts setup page. It will not push, but will fetch every 15 minutes -or - when you access the inbox for that account.

Works nicely for me.

stu


----------



## soapsud (Jul 25, 2005)

milhaus said:


> I have a bit of a conundrum here. I use two email accounts mostly, my rogers and an institutional address. From what I hear, Rogers account mails are pushed to the iPhone without having to do anything. However, I'm not sure what I can do about the second account.
> 
> I could set up forwarding to MobileMe, and that would allow pushing to the device. However, I also would like to be able to send email via that originating address/server; I don't want my responses coming from [email protected], but from my institutional address.
> 
> Any ideas?


when you synced your rogers mail were you able to get both the inbox as well as the sent box to sync properly with apple mail?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

shonline said:


> Set up your institutional account as IMAP and then add it via the iphone mail accounts setup page. It will not push, but will fetch every 15 minutes -or - when you access the inbox for that account.
> 
> Works nicely for me.
> 
> stu


I can do this with my current iPhone. I'm trying to avoid having to poll/check every 15 minutes.


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

milhaus said:


> I can do this with my current iPhone. I'm trying to avoid having to poll/check every 15 minutes.


Set it to 1 hour. 

The phone will also check you mails everytime you select the mail icon. you will notice it becuase you will see the "throbber" image on the upper left corner of your screen.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Simply forward all your institutional email to the MobileMe account. On your phone setup the institutional account but turn off the checking/polling of the account as it won't be used to get just send. Now when an email comes in you should have a drop down box allowing you to pick which account you want to send the email to...MobileMe or any other account setup on your phone/Mail program.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Push-related:

Apple Sends Apology Letter, 30-Day Extension to MobileMe Customers - Mac Rumors


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

pangolin said:


> Set it to 1 hour.
> 
> The phone will also check you mails everytime you select the mail icon. you will notice it becuase you will see the "throbber" image on the upper left corner of your screen.


One more time: I want push service, not pull from manual checking or polling, whatever the time interval. But I also want to be able to send from my institutional address. 

I don't see any option to choose which account to send from when I reply to a message: it sends via the receiving account. Am I not seeing something I should be seeing? Is it in the options or settings menu?


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

milhaus said:


> One more time: I want push service, not pull from manual checking or polling, whatever the time interval. But I also want to be able to send from my institutional address.
> 
> I don't see any option to choose which account to send from when I reply to a message: it sends via the receiving account. Am I not seeing something I should be seeing? Is it in the options or settings menu?


Check this for push.

go to -> settings -> fetch new data

make sure the push is set to "ON"
fetch is set to 1 hour

go to -> advance

Select your email that you want to push. 

eg.
My yahoo is set to push
office email (exchange) is set to push
I dont have mobile me. but if there is a push option then select it.
Otherwise, some email doesnt have push but fetch only, just like my gmail.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Push-related:
> 
> Apple Sends Apology Letter, 30-Day Extension to MobileMe Customers - Mac Rumors


Have you received that apology/extension email, HowEver? I haven't seen it in my inbox.. My expiration date hasn't changed either.

Patrix


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I received it.

Still waiting for Groups to work.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably just one of those things that's taking a while, then... Heck I'm still waiting for anything MobileMe-related to show up in Software Update lol

Patrix.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I have a conundrum re: push e-mail as well.

I only have two accounts - gmail and .me. 

Would it be better on the battery to set Push to on, rather than fetching every 30mins or 1h? I only receive 5 e-mails a day or so...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

patrix said:


> Have you received that apology/extension email, HowEver? I haven't seen it in my inbox.. My expiration date hasn't changed either.
> 
> Patrix


Just reporting information. I didn't use .mac/don't use .me. I prefer to have my own domain with email, and use free email like gmail for most things.


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Simply forward all your institutional email to the MobileMe account. On your phone setup the institutional account but turn off the checking/polling of the account as it won't be used to get just send. Now when an email comes in you should have a drop down box allowing you to pick which account you want to send the email to...MobileMe or any other account setup on your phone/Mail program.


This all makes sense and seems to work except for the part about the drop down box to select what account outgoing mail comes from. there is no drop box on the iphone mail program. Things option is there in the desktop mail program but not on the phone.

Has anyone actually got the "select which account you want to send this message from" box to show up on their iphone??

Thanks.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

The problem with forwarding to MobileMe, for me anyway, is that AIM/AOL does not allow this, so I can't do it. And it just so happens that my @aim.com account is one of my most important E-mail addresses.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

rukus so the mail program on the iPhone doesn't allow you to pick which account you want to send an email from? That's strange as you'd think it'd be something everyone would require if they had multiple accounts setup to get email (ie not rely on push). My iTouch is on route from apple so I haven't tried this yet but will as soon as it arrives. I do have it setup like I'm purposing on my MBP though and it works fine


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> rukus so the mail program on the iPhone doesn't allow you to pick which account you want to send an email from? That's strange as you'd think it'd be something everyone would require if they had multiple accounts setup to get email (ie not rely on push). My iTouch is on route from apple so I haven't tried this yet but will as soon as it arrives. I do have it setup like I'm purposing on my MBP though and it works fine


I'm not saying it doesn't do it, I'm hoping that it does. However I have yet to figure out HOW to do this. I'm hoping it's just a wrong setting or something similar.


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

OK I figured it out. You can choose which account you send an outgoing message from on the iphone like you can from the desktop application, however the WAY you do it is slightly different.

On the desktop when sending a message there is a dropdown box in the composition screen that lets you choose which email account the outgoing message is comming from. the iphone does not have this however you can still control which account your message comes from.

On the iphone if you have more than one account set up, the top level menu (first screen on the mail app.) is a list of your accounts.
For me this is my corporate email and my @me.com account.
once you choose an account and go to that accounts folder list, the iphone assumes anything you do is happening in THAT account so any outgoing messages use that accounts address and server settings. To send message with the other account, you have to go back up the menus to the root of the mail program and choose the other account. Once your in the other account your outgoing mail will appear to come from that account.

This is no big deal unless you have a message in one account and want the reply to appear to come from another account. The only way you'd be able to do this is first forward the message to the account you want the reply to come from, wait for it to come through and then reply from the second account.

I hope that answers all your questions


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't have my iTouch anymore. I've seen other people in here or in other forums mention that double-tapping on your name when composing an email brings up a menu to chose the account for sending.

Can't test it, but it's something to try.

Patrix.


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

patrix said:


> I don't have my iTouch anymore. I've seen other people in here or in other forums mention that double-tapping on your name when composing an email brings up a menu to chose the account for sending.
> 
> Can't test it, but it's something to try.
> 
> Patrix.


Actually your right, this does work.
The other info In posted above is also correct, however you noticed a shortcut I missed. Thanks


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah that's even easier then.


----------

